# [INTERNET]connexion adsl(résolu)

## egatrop

Hello everybody,

je viens d'installer la Gentoo 2004.0 et je suis actuellement dans une impasse. Après avoir parcouru les forums en long et en large je n'ai pas trouvé de solution.

j'ai fait une install stage3 à partir de la knoppixMIB, émergé rp-pppoe et, en redémarrant, la connexion adsl ne s'établit pas (time out).

J'ai configuré la connexion à l'aide de adsl-setup; 

dans /etc/conf.d/net iface_eth0="up"; 

eth0 IP 10.0.0.10 Broadcast 10.0.0.255 mask 255.255.255.0; 

rc-update add net.eth0 default;

lsmod me dit que les modules ppp-async;ppp-generic; slhc; pppdeflate et 8139too sont chargés.

Je ne sais plus quoi faire.

Quelqu'un aurait-il un idée?Last edited by egatrop on Sat May 01, 2004 9:23 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## equi-NoX

quel est ton kernel ?

----------

## egatrop

kernel-2.4.22-gentoo-r7 configuré avec genkernel

----------

## equi-NoX

si t'as un speedtouch essaye avec:

http://forum.clubic.com/forum2.php3?config=clubic.inc&post=11568&cat=10&cache=&sondage=&owntopic=&p=1&trash=&subcat=

----------

## egatrop

Merci pour les réponses, les forums gentoo sont vraiment très réactifs.

Non je me connecte (du moins j'essaie)avec un modem ethernet.

----------

## equi-NoX

arf dsl j'y connais vraiment rien niveau modem ethernet, mais doit bien y avoir un howto sur google  :Smile: 

bon courage  :Wink: 

----------

## Yopy

salut,

je viens juste de commander mon modem ethernet donc je n'ai pas encore trop expérimenté. Mais de ce que j'ai lu de la documentation, il me semble qu'une interface eth0 utilisant une adresse 192.168.1.* (* étant un chiffre compris entre 2 et 255) et un masque 255.255.255.0, tu auras beaucoup plus de chance que cela marche. En effet, par défaut, les modems ethernet ont souvent 192.168.1.1 comme adresse pour le réseau local.

bonne chance  :Smile: 

Pour être plus concret :

Dans /etc/conf.d/net 

```

iface_eth0="192.168.1.2 Broadcast 192.168.1.255 mask 255.255.255.0"

```

suivi d'un redémarrage de eth0 puis d'un ping 192.168.1.1 pour savoir si le modem répond ...Last edited by Yopy on Sun Apr 25, 2004 3:39 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## egatrop

En fait j'ai repris la config que j'avais dans la mandrake 9.0 avec laquelle je me connectais sans problème, c'est pour ça que je ne sais plus trop quoi faire. D'ailleur j'ai essayé de me connecter avec le livecd et ça marche ss pb.

----------

## Yopy

Pourrais-tu préciser le problème avec ta connexion ?

est-ce la résolution d'adresse (dns) qui ne fonctionne pas ? (c'est-à-dire ping www.google.com marche pas mais ping 66.102.9.104 marche)

est-ce que tu as bien mis ton modem en tant que passerelle dans /etc/conf.d/net dans cette section :

```

# For setting the default gateway

#

gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

```

D'ailleurs connais-tu l'adresse ip de ton modem ethernet ? peux-tu la "pinger" ? (ping adresse_ip_modem)

----------

## egatrop

La connexion fonctionnait avec le livecd mais lorsque je reboote, plus rien.

Pour le ping www.google.fr, c'est sur ça ne marche pas.

Le ping sur 127.0.0.1 fonctionne.

Pour le reste je vais essayer.

Je ne connait pas l'adresse IP du modem, c'est de l'occasion et je n'ai pas de doc.

----------

## egatrop

Bon alors j'ai essayé : ping 66.102.9.104; ping 192.168.0.1et ping 192.168.0.2 ne marche pas.

J'ai décommenté la ligne gateway : "eth0/192.168.0.1" dans le fichier de configuration.

Le script adsl-start se termine toujours par TIME OUT.

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà pu se connecter avec un modem ethernet et le kernel 2.4.22-gentoo-r7?

----------

## dyurne

 *egatrop wrote:*   

> Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà pu se connecter avec un modem ethernet et le kernel 2.4.22-gentoo-r7?

 

oui c'est mon cas.

ma réponse ne va pas beaucoup t'aidé, j'ai rien fait de spécial et ça marche.

j'ai activé le support pour ma carte réseau dans le menuconfig, j'ai copié les fichiers adsl-* du liveCD sur mon disque dur, j'ai lancé adsl-setup et adsl-start, et maintenant tout marche nikel.

je pense que tout celà tu la déjà fait mais au moins c'est une preuve que ça marche.

----------

## Yopy

Je peux te rassure sur un point : 

 *Quote:*   

> Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà pu se connecter avec un modem ethernet et le kernel 2.4.22-gentoo-r7?

 

cela revient à savoir si les réseaux locaux (ethernet) marchent avec ce noyau. La réponse est bien évidemment oui   :Very Happy:  (enfin il faut que la carte ethernet soit reconnu et les bons modules soient charger mais c'est bon chez toi)

Sinon pour essayer de résoude ton problème :

 :Idea:  Une idée qui m'est venu en écrivant ce post :  as-tu essayer de ne pas donner d'adresse à eth0 mais de laisser DHCP le faire à ta place ? (c'est peut-être pour ça que le livecd fonctionne) Je crois que ça se trouve encore dans /etc/conf.g/net mais je n'ai jamais utilisé DHCP avec une gentoo.

En cas d'échec avec dhcp :

1) il faudrait tout d'abord trouver l'adresse de ce modem.

Pour pouvoir envoyer un ping à ce modem (et ainsi trouver son adresse) il faut être sur la même plage d'adresse pour les réseaux locaux : c'est-à-dire que si la modem à une adresse 192.168.0.x (x compris entre 0 et 255) il faut que le pc est aussi une adresse 192.168.0.x.

Bien sûr cette manière de trouver est peu fastidieuse ... essayer toute les plages adresses une par une c'est long ...

Mais essaie quand même de changer ton adresse ainsi :

```
ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0
```

puis d'essayer un 

```
ping 192.168.1.1
```

si ça marche pas tu peux essayer d'autres adresses (10.0.0.1 ?) au hasard mais je pense qu'il doit y avoir une meilleure méthode pour scanner mais que je ne connais pas  :Confused: 

2) ensuite quand tu auras l'adresse du modem, il faudra remplacer sur la ligne gateway le 192.168.0.1 par cette fameuse adresse du modem. (je dirais que c'est cette ligne le problème)

Il faudra aussi corriger /etc/conf.d/net et choisir une adresse pour ton pc sur la bonne plage

----------

## egatrop

Si je posais la question c'est parce que beaucoup de gens utilisent des modem usb.

Je peux essayer de laisser vide le champ de l'adresse eth0 mais trouver l'adresse du modem comme ça c'est intordable, il doit bien y avoir un moyen plus simple.

Sur le livecd j'avais configuré la carte réseau avec le script net-setup et les valeurs citées au début du post

En tout cas je me suis reconnecté avec la knoppix et voila ifconfig dans le chroot, si ça peut éclairer quelqu'un : 

bash-2.05b# ifconfig

eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:807 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:845 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:100

          RX bytes:836738 (817.1 Kb)  TX bytes:126364 (123.4 Kb)

          Interruption:11 Adresse de base:0xb000

lo        Lien encap:Boucle locale

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0

          RX bytes:300 (300.0 b)  TX bytes:300 (300.0 b)

ppp0      Lien encap:Protocole Point-à-Point

          inet adr:XX.XXX.XXX.XXX  P-t-P:217.5.98.37  Masque:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:786 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:820 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:3

          RX bytes:818092 (798.9 Kb)  TX bytes:105321 (102.8 Kb)

----------

## egatrop

 *Quote:*   

> j'ai copié les fichiers adsl-* du liveCD sur mon disque dur

 

De quels fichiers tu parles dyurne? Je n'en vois pas dans le livecd.

Peux-tu me montrer ton fichier /etc/conf.d/net que je le compare avec le mien.[/quote]

----------

## dyurne

 *egatrop wrote:*   

> De quels fichiers tu parles dyurne? Je n'en vois pas dans le livecd.

  dans la doc  il est écrit que pour se connecter par un modem adsl (ethernet dans mon cas), on peut utiliser les scripts adsl-/setup/start/stop qui se trouve dans  /usr/sbin du cdrom. 

quand j'ai fini mon installation au lieu de m'enbêter à configurer ma connection j'ai copié ces fichiers dans le /usr/sbin du disque dur. et j'ai juste relancé adsl-/setup/start. ( oui j'ai une grosse tendance à la flemme )

 *egatrop wrote:*   

> Peux-tu me montrer ton fichier /etc/conf.d/net que je le compare avec le mien.

 malheureusement non, pour le moment là ou je suis il n'y a que des pcs sous WinXP. désolé

----------

## acuratech

Salut à tous,

Si çà peut vous aider, généralement les modems ethernet ont comme ip : 10.0.0.138

avec 255.0.0.0 comme netmask

----------

## fafounet

et encore plus generalement c´est marque dans la doc constructeur   :Wink: 

----------

## charlax

Je sais pas trop ce que tu as comme modem.

Toujours est-il que moi je fais comme ça (avec un sagem Fast 908 - de la daube quoi)

Fichier /etc/conf.d/net

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"

```

On peut difficilement faire plus simple.

Si ton modem gère le dhpc ...

----------

## egatrop

Merci pour vos réponses.

J'ai testé quelques petites choses mais sans résultat.

Donc j'ai d'abord essayé de ne pas mettre d'adresse pour la carte, ça ne marche pas. Si je configure le fichier /etc/conf.d/net avec la DHCP, au démarrage ça me donne :

 *Quote:*   

> failed to bring eth0 up 
> 
> error  problem starting needed service
> 
> "netmount" was not started
> ...

 

J'ai eu l'idée de redémarrer sur le livecd, configurer ma connexion(qui dans ce cas là fonctionne parfaitement)et regarder le contenu du fichier /etc/conf.d/net. Tout est commenté sauf la ligne iface-eth0 "192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 mask 255.255.255.0".

Je mets la même chose dans mon fichier, je redémarre et "time out".

Je crois que je ferais mieux de refaire l'install, peut être que j'ai raté une étape.

----------

## dyurne

 *egatrop wrote:*   

> Je crois que je ferais mieux de refaire l'install, peut être que j'ai raté une étape.

 

je ne pense pas que ce soit une bonne solution, tu vas perdre du temps pour rien. continue. as tu essayé en copiant les scripts ? as tu bien activé ta carte réseau dans le noyau ?

----------

## Wallalai

Est-ce que le fichier /etc/resolv.conf contient bien l'adresse IP de ton routeur?

J'ai un modem ADSL eth Zyxel P642-ME qui a l'adresse 192.168.1.1 (dans /etc/resolv.conf) et mes PC ont comme adresse 192.168.1.2,.. 3,... 4.

----------

## egatrop

bonjour,

oui tout est activé dans le noyau, d'ailleur je crois que la configuration du noyau avec genkernel donne un noyau identique à celui du livecd.

J'utilise un modem ethernet "teledat 300 lan" qui ne fait pas routeur et qui fonctionne très bien avec mandrake. J'ai trouvé de la doc sur internet mais on a juste des infos sur le branchement du modem et sur la manière d'updater le fimware.  :Confused: 

Le fichier /etc/resolv.conf est correct et comporte bien les DNS primaire et secondaire de mon FAI.

Il y a une chose que je comprend pas dyurne, tu dis que tu as copié les scripts sur ton disque dur mais je ne les trouve pas sur le CD.

Normalement ils sont copiés automatiquement lors de l'installation de rp-ppoe non?

C'est vrai qu'il pourrait y avoir une erreur dans le script adsl-start mais si ça fonctionne pour d'autres  :Question: 

J'ai installé rp-pppoe avec 

```
emerge -k rp-pppoe
```

 donc c'est le fichier du cd qui a été installé.

Je peux toujours essayer de remplacer le script par un dont je suis sur qu'il fonctionne.

----------

## dyurne

 *egatrop wrote:*   

> Il y a une chose que je comprend pas dyurne, tu dis que tu as copié les scripts sur ton disque dur mais je ne les trouve pas sur le CD.
> 
> Normalement ils sont copiés automatiquement lors de l'installation de rp-ppoe non?

 

quand tu demarres sur le livecd, (avant de te chrooter) va dans /usr/sbin normalement ils sont dedans ; tu n'as plus qu'a monter ta partition racine et les copier dans /mnt/gentoo/usr/sbin/ 

je ne sais pas si les scripts sont directement installés avec rp-ppoe, il me semble que non, dans mon cas ne les ayant pas trouvé j'ai du les copier manuellement.

après avoir fait cette manip, reboot, lance adsl-setup, puis adsl-start. dis nous si tu as toujours time out.

ps : le teledat 300 lan c'est un modem allemand ?

----------

## ipower

Une question simple.

As tu rajouté: dans ton 

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4

8139too

qui est le driver de ta carte réseau???

----------

## egatrop

Pour répondre à dyurne, effectivement le teledat 300 lan est un driver allemand.

J'ai essayé de copier les scripts et de faire la manip mais sans résultat, les fichiers sont donc hors de cause.

 *Quote:*   

> As tu rajouté: dans ton 
> 
> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 
> 
> 8139too 
> ...

 

Non je ne l'ai pas fait mais est-ce nécéssaire?

Si je fais lsmod je vois que le module a été chargé.

Je pense que tous les modules doivent être chargés avec initrd dans mon cas.

----------

## ipower

```
emerge livecd-tools
```

et essaye 

```
net-setup eth0
```

et essaye de configurer

1. en boot dhcp (c ce que je fais avec la freebox)

2. avec ton ip , dns etc...

Si ca marche pas je te conseille de regarder la doc et de suivre 1 par 1 les etapes de configuration réseaux. Peut etre a tu omis de spécifier

les dns (si dns il ya) ou d'autre fichiers... tels que /etc/conf.d/net

si ca marche pas, file nous ton /etc/hosts, /etc/conf.d/net et ton /etc/resolv.conf. qui a mon avis ne sont pas bien configurés.....

----------

## egatrop

J'ai déjà essayé de configurer en boot DHCP, ça ne marche pas avec mon modem (voir posts précédents).

Sur le livecd, je peux me connecter en utilisant juste adsl-setup.

Voici mes fichiers de configuration :

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/hosts
> 
> 127.0.0.1	localhost
> 
> # IPV6 versions of localhost and co
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> # /etc/conf.d/net:
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/resolv.conf
> 
> nameserver 217.5.99.105
> ...

 

----------

## fafounet

Pourrquoi tu as gateway de commente ??

----------

## egatrop

J'ai repris le fichier de configuration du livecd.

----------

## fafounet

Il te faut une passerele pour sortir

----------

## Mister DOC

J'ai aussi un modem ethernet ( alcatel speedtouch ).

1) As-tu vérifié ton fichier /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf

J'ai eu le même prob que toi et je l'ai réglé en reconfigurant manuellement pppoe.conf => Voici le mien

```
# Ethernet card connected to ADSL modem

ETH='eth0'

# ADSL user name.

USER='user@fournisseur.com'

DEMAND=no

DNSTYPE=SPECIFY

PEERDNS=no

DNS1=w.x.y.z

DNS2=a.b.c.d

DEFAULTROUTE=yes

SYNCHRONOUS=no

FIREWALL=NONE
```

2) Bien configurer tes DNS dans /etc/resolv.conf

```
nameserver w.x.y.z
```

3) Vérifier /etc/con.d/net

Voici mon fichier :

```
#iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"  => Interface reliée au modem à ne pas décommenter !!!

iface_eth0="up"  => l'IP de eth0 est une adresse dynamique fournie par le FAI => Ne pas lui en attribuer une statique

iface_eth1="192.168.0.1 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"   =>  Le reseau LOCAL

gateway="eth0"
```

Enfin ... voilà ... pour moi, finalement, ça marche   :Wink: 

----------

## ipower

as tu configuré ton dnsdomainname correctement?

si tu es chez free par example:

```
echo "free.fr" > /etc/dnsdomainname
```

```
rc-update add domainname default
```

l'as tu configuré???

dans ton /etc/hosts

garde juste 

```
127.0.0.1 localhost 
```

et dans et dans ton conf.d/net

laisse

```
iface_eth0="up"
```

et spécifie gateway.

----------

## egatrop

J'ai enfin réussi à me connecter après une modification du fichier /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf. Il fallait remplacer "eth0" par "eth1".

Ne me demander pas pourquoi mais ça marche  :Laughing: 

 Pour ceux qui auraient un problème similaire avec un modem ethernet teledat 300 lan voici l'ensemble de mes fichiers de configuration :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/host
> 
> 127.0.0.1	localhost
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> # /etc/conf.d/net:
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/ppp.pppoe.conf
> 
> # Ethernet card connected to ADSL modem
> ...

 

merci pour votre aide!

----------

